# 10 1/2 inch bluegill



## troy16

10 1/2 inch bluegill caught at lake cochrane by clear lake SD


----------



## njsimonson

Are you planning to mount that bull? 10+ is worthy of the wall, I caught about a dozen 9.5" fish last year through the ice, but no 10s. That fish has a great profile and is a true "humphead." Congrats! :beer:


----------



## troy16

njsimonson said:


> Are you planning to mount that bull? 10+ is worthy of the wall, I caught about a dozen 9.5" fish last year through the ice, but no 10s. That fish has a great profile and is a true "humphead." Congrats! :beer:


yep shes getting mounted!


----------



## deacon

Nice pic!! My favorite fish to catch and eat. Been about 10 years since caught a 10inch plus in MN. Did catch some in ND a few years back but lake has since winter kill.


----------



## Slabgrabber

How big was the lake you caught it in? What kind of weeds if any did it have. What is the average depth of water in the lake? How deep was the fish when you caught it? What did you catch it on? Do women want to have sex with you now? COME ON! LOL, Give us some details. This is your moment to shine. At least tell us if the lake has a stream or river that runs through it. That's important! What kind of conditions should we look for in a lake that might grow fish like that! Was he by himself or did you catch other fish in the same spot before and after you caught him?


----------

